# Eye candy of days gone by - a little nostalgia



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

One of my favorite pics of 3 R's - royal ruby reds - bought from April a few years ago -
Just youngsters, but looking pretty good, don't you think ?



Here's some more kids supplied by April - Red Snake Skins that grew up into big boys & girls !



Hope you like them.


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

Drooling, they looks super healthy~  how big are their tanks?


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

shaobo said:


> Drooling, they looks super healthy~  how big are their tanks?


They were 70 gals & 75 gals.


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

Beauties, for sure!


----------



## Mr.jen0028 (Jun 17, 2014)

Wow you are doing pretty good in keeping them. You got really good looking discus


----------



## Rowdy (Feb 20, 2014)

do you run co2? I would like to have plants in my discus tank!


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Rowdy said:


> do you run co2? I would like to have plants in my discus tank!


I use CO2 but not in discus tanks. I prefer to keep things very simple in a discus tank, so as not to take any uneccessary risks, like rapid pH swings which could occur. Just me being extra careful. I do know a number of discus-keepers do run CO2 in their discus tanks without problems, but they monitor it very well.

But I don't have a problem with low-tech planted discus set-ups - I just use root tabs and liquid or dry ferts, and maintain reasonable lighting for no more than 8 hours/day to avoid algae build-up.


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice discus and excellent photos. Have you still got the tank going?


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Canadian_Aqua_Farm said:


> Nice discus and excellent photos. Have you still got the tank going?


No Rick, I took a temporary break from discus-keeping. My daughter has 2 of my tanks 'on loan' at the moment.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

P.S.
And Rick, my daughter still has a few of the discus that you sold to me about a year & a half or so ago, including the last ghost I got from you, which is about 8" now - largest & gentlest discus I've seen for many years !


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

discuspaul said:


> P.S.
> And Rick, my daughter still has a few of the discus that you sold to me about a year & a half or so ago, including the last ghost I got from you, which is about 8" now - largest & gentlest discus I've seen for many years !


I'm remember that one. Glad to hear it is doing so well!


----------

